# Luggage lift Rhodes/Piraeus to Uk needed



## samphire (May 20, 2011)

Hi, we have been living on Symi and need some luggage, around 4 suitcases and 6 plastic crates taking to UK anytime between now and March/April. Can get to Rhodes to meet van or even Piraeus at a push.


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

If you go into look under Returning to UK thread there is a gentleman advertising taking stuff to and from UK to Crete and also Rhodes. I don't know him, just replying to this thread.


----------

